# Solo - Gentle Soul



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello, Friends;

I both lost and gained a lot today. I lost my companion of 15 years, Solo - but I gained for life all my wonderful memories her.

I hope you don't mind reading my tribute to her - writing is my therapy and I wanted to share her with you today.


If Solo had been a purebred, her kennel name would have been Solo Von HumaneSociety. That is where she found me and took me on a path I had no idea was ahead. When Solo was a year or two old I was often asked if she was a flat coated retriever pup - her DNA would probably have looked like a dog United Nations. 

Solo was the first dog I took to obdience classes. She was the youngest dog in the class and came in second during the final testing. I still have her tests as well as her adoption papers.

With Solo I found the joy of training so we continued classes over the years. Solo would vocalize her happiness every time we pulled into the lot at class. Working with her led to an offer to me to assist with the classes in 2001 - Solo was my original demo dog.

Solo was so gentle and loved people so much, eventually we went into AAT work. Although she was originally with another group, last year at 14 she was very proud to pass her Dogtors testing and earn the title of 'Dogtor Solo.' Solo was a natural - she was loved by so many during her life.

If Solo was awarded a star for everyone who's life she brightened, the sky would glow like daylight tonight.

Losing such a good friend leaves an empty space in your heart.
Fortunately, it soon fills up with all the memories and good wishes and allows us to smile again.

Solo - no more meds for you. No more sore joints or cloudy eyes. Only sunshine and cool breezes. Watch for Seiko and Sophie - they are waiting for you.

I love you, Sweetie.

01-01-93 to 10/18/08


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Bonnie,
hugs to you.








rip, Solo, and thanks for all the love you brought into peoples lives


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss & feel your pain as this week we lost our first dog we got for our boys & us. So many wonderful pets have went to the bridge this week.









15 though............wow, I wish I could have got that, but Sadie was only 9.







That's a wonderful dog life !









My thoughts are with you & may Solo be running & playing with our dear Sadie at Rainbow Bridge..............









Wonderful tribute...............


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

tonight when i look at the sky and i see the brightest star of all, i'll know it's Solo spreading the light on all of us.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Bonnie, 

How blessed you've been to have this wonderful soul in your life for the glorious 15 years! 

Reading your tribute filled me again with deep realization that our pets are as close you you can get to seeing Angels on earth..

LuvourGSs,

My heart goes out to you in your loss! May your heart find peace and comfort in the wonderful life Sadie had and is having now!

God's blessings to you both and all the families!

Tanya


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadtonight when i look at the sky and i see the brightest star of all, i'll know it's Solo spreading the light on all of us.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Forever would not be long enough for our pets. Keep the memories in your heart and know that Solo is waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

It sounds like you and Solo had some wonderful years together. Those memories will live on forever.

Rest in Peace Solo.


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost an awesome dog at 15 a year ago in July & I don't think you ever really get over it.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Blessings for Solo and hugs for you in this time that you are grieving. Peace be with you in the coming days.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That was a very moving tribute to your special girl, Solo, and I offer sincere condolences on her loss.

RIP, sweet Solo. Your stars are bright.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I didn't want to open this thread-I am so very sorry for your loss-and our loss of another wonderful senior we have grown to love. 

Please take care.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Bonnie, I am so sorry for your loss. Solo sounds like a special dog and you will always have your wonderful memories.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Bonnie, I know this has been a difficult year for you and it must be devastating to lose such a wonderful companion, Solo. You are fortunate to be able to write and express yourself so eloquently. May your memories of Solo fill your heart and help you in the days ahead. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bonnie, I am so sorry for your loss of Solo. 

Val


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bonnie, I'm so sorry. RIP to a sweet and gentle soul.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts. It helps me to share her story, so I appreciate you all reading.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a special girl.









My oldest is 15 (or close to it) and she has cancer and will be approaching the Bridge soon. I don't think anything really prepares you for it, but you are correct, you have to think about the 15 years worth of memories.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You honored her beautifully in the tribute to her that you wrote.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bonnie,

It took me a little while after reading this to be able to respond. I was really touched by your tribute to your gentle and sweet Solo and it hit very close to home. I wish you the best.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah Bonnie, there ARE bright stars in the sky, and they belong to Solo.

I'm sorry for your loss. It must be profound. You shared Solo and her love with so many and eased so much pain. I hope, in some small way, those memories ease your pain now.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The stars are shining tonight over my house. My Solo find friends while she awaits your reunion.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

RIP sweet Solo.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Solo sounded like such a wonderful friend and campanion. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Bonnie. What a special girl she was. Rest in peace, Solo.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So sorry Bonnie. She sounds like a special girl.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss of her, Bonnie. She sounds like she was a very sweet and gentle soul indeed.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Again - my thanks to all of you. It helps that you all understand the changes and sense of loss this has brought.

Skye is doing better - she still looks for Solo at meals and when going outside, but is playing and eating.

Buddy started lying in Solo's bed, so I have left it down for him. I think he enjoys her scent on it.

I picked up Solo's ashes yesterday, so it is final - she is really gone from this world. She still lights the sky and my heart.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

to you all.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Bonnie. Solo was a beautiful girl. I wish you could have had more time together. My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

She sounds like she was a truly special dog. I'm sorry to hear of her passing.


----------

